# Re: [EVDL] Baker Electric restoration - and Miles Tweete



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Baker Electric restoration - and Miles Tweete*

Jay Leno has one, http://bit.ly/4Gnc9Q. Maybe he'll turn you on
to some good restoration info. 

Gary Sanchez
www.CareerPro.com
800.780.0211
888.400.9145 fax
[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]
[mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of
[email protected]
Sent: Thursday, October 22, 2009 13:19
To: EV List
Subject: [EVDL] Baker Electric restoration - and Miles Tweete

I'm looking for links and advice on where to get parts, what
material can be used as a replacement etc for a 1912 Baker
Electric. My relatives donated a mansion to the University of
Akron and other descendants had this vehicle stored in the
basement of a large industrial company that has been closed for
several years. They pulled the vehicle out recently and donated
it to the Hower house. I have not seen the vehicle yet, but I
was told it definitely needs considerable work. I plan on
working with the electronics/batteries/motors etc. and may help
out with some of the other restoration. I'll post pictures and a
link after seeing the vehicle.

Hopefully Miles can jump in on this thread since he recently
restored a Hupp Yates? around the same year.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Baker Electric restoration - and Miles Tweete*

Rod-

This is pretty exciting.
There are at least 42 Baker's out there---the count I've made of those in
the Antique Electric Vehicle Registry.
There are at least seven 1912 Baker's out there, 2 of which are owned by
folks I'm in contact with.
I'll contact you off list for further details.
In addition to contacting other Baker owners, parts and supplies for early
cars can be found thru early car swap meets and a host of after market
manufacturers for a lot of parts.

Resources you should consider:
* Subscribe to Antique Electric Vehicle Newsletter: $10 or $25 membership
levels (will send you latest newsletter)
* Joint the Antique Electric Vehicle discussion group:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/antique_electric_vehicles/

One of the 1912 Baker owners I am in contact with is rebuilding a roadster
version from an original 1912 Baker chassis.

-Myles

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Thursday, October 22, 2009 1:19 PM
To: EV List
Subject: [EVDL] Baker Electric restoration - and Miles Tweete

I'm looking for links and advice on where to get parts, what material can be
used as a replacement etc for a 1912 Baker Electric. My relatives donated a
mansion to the University of Akron and other descendants had this vehicle
stored in the basement of a large industrial company that has been closed
for several years. They pulled the vehicle out recently and donated it to
the Hower house. I have not seen the vehicle yet, but I was told it
definitely needs considerable work. I plan on working with the
electronics/batteries/motors etc. and may help out with some of the other
restoration. I'll post pictures and a link after seeing the vehicle.

Hopefully Miles can jump in on this thread since he recently restored a Hupp
Yates? around the same year.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Baker Electric restoration - and Miles Tweete*

You probably want to chat with Richard Lane of REV Consultants in Ottawa,
Ontario, Canada:

http://www.revconsultants.com/


Richard built my ghia conversion, and I understand that one of his first EV
projects was a 1915 Milburn Electric.
http://www.milburn.us/tom-harrington1915.htm


Regards,

-Nick Drouin
www.evalbum.com/1890






> Myles Twete <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Rod-
> >
> ...


----------

